# Missing terminal screws on a US Acoustics US4050



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

So I picked up a USA4050 locally, but it's missing two of the terminal screws. I've attached a photo, it's the top amp, you can see two of the missing screws on the right-hand side. 










My question: 

Does anyone know what the thread pitch is and/or where I can find replacements?


Thanks.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Terminal Screw for Hifonics Autotek and US Acoustics | eBay


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Bayboy, those are not the same style screws as used in the USAcoustics.

Try JandRelectronix, he has them and pretty cheap.

Here's another option.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got a few new terminal screws if you need some, just send me a pm.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> Bayboy, those are not the same style screws as used in the USAcoustics.
> 
> Try JandRelectronix, he has them and pretty cheap.
> 
> Here's another option.


There's a difference between the USA & USX screws?


----------



## annoyingrob (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks guys, I didn't realize they were so readily available. I might as well pick up a whole set and replace all of them as several on the amp look like they have some surface rust or something on them.


----------

